# Legacy Extreme



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

Does anybody here own or heard the Legacy Extreme subwoofer? If so how does it compare to the latest offerings out there? If I purchased the Legacy I could hook it up to the Xilica DSP.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I have not heard Legacy subs before, but the mains I've heard are pretty awesome.

How much does the Extreme sell for?


----------



## Bjski (Jun 23, 2012)

tesseract said:


> I have not heard Legacy subs before, but the mains I've heard are pretty awesome.
> 
> How much does the Extreme sell for?


I have the Aeris and they are pretty amazing. One of the best features you don't need to tune the room you tune the speakers instead.

The Extreme sell for approximately $5000 depending on finish.


----------

